# SMA to MoH Recipient:  Get a Haircut?



## Marauder06 (Oct 18, 2013)

No, *this* isn't The Duffleblog.  (but, IKIS...)



> *Washington D.C.* (October 17, 2013) - In a not-so-shocking turn of events today, Sergeant Major of the Army Raymond Chandler announced that Captain William Swenson's Medal of Honor should be rescinded due to CPT Swenson's egregious violation of the personal grooming standards of Army Regulation 670-1.
> 
> The controversy arose after Captain Swenson arrived at a ceremony to induct him into the Pentagons Hall of Heroes with out a hair cut, ignoring the Sergeant Major of the Army’s directions to “clean it up” after the ceremony to award him the Medal of Honor earlier in the week at the White House. "Captain Swenson's hair is prejudicial to good order and discipline," said SMA Chandler... /snip


----------



## galafinaster (Oct 18, 2013)

Prejudicial to good order and discipline. Yeah fucking right. Since it takes a flat top to be a good military member these days. They want us all to look like business men. Skinny, clean cut and no tattoos. All the military men I ever looked up to be it Navy, Army, or Marines had tats out the ass and a head of hair.  But those people were my grandparents and uncles back in "the day". This man is a recipient of the Medal of Honor. Leave him the fuck alone. Enough said.


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 18, 2013)

galafinaster said:


> Prejudicial to good order and discipline. Yeah fucking right. Since it takes a flat top to be a good military member these days. They want us all to look like business men. Skinny, clean cut and no tattoos. All the military men I ever looked up to be it Navy, Army, or Marines had tats out the ass and a head of hair.  But those people were my grandparents and uncles back in "the day". This man is a recipient of the Medal of Honor. Leave him the fuck alone. Enough said.



Satire bud, satire.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 18, 2013)

cback0220 said:


> Satire bud, satire.



lol, I would have let him go with it a while longer, I think he was just getting warmed up.


----------



## 8654Maine (Oct 18, 2013)

Aww, the jig is up, way too early.


----------



## AWP (Oct 18, 2013)

cback0220 said:


> Satire bud, satire.


 
We need to work on your timing. :-"


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 18, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> We need to work on your timing. :-"



I just hate to see people freak out and get so riled up. There are so many true absurd stories out that right now I think things should be labeled as satire so they don't get blasted out in emails to 100 million voting old people.


----------



## Chopstick (Oct 18, 2013)

cback0220 said:


> I just hate to see people freak out and get so riled up. There are so many true absurd stories out that right now I think things should be labeled as satire so they don't get blasted out in emails to 100 million voting old people.


Hey now..what is wrong with voting old people?  Besides I  like his hair just the way it is.


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 18, 2013)

Chopstick said:


> Besides I  like his hair just the way it is.




After the metric tons of feces that this man had to endure from Mother Army, I am behind his haircut 110%.  The ultimate "Fuck You" on top of all the crow TPTB had to eat just seeing him pin it on.  A lesser man (or a vengeful bitch like myself) would've rolled up in there looking like he rolled off the set of Duck Dynasty before cleaning up for the spotlight.  


It doesn't hurt that he looks damned sexy with that style, either.


ETA: That's been my opinion since the day CPT Swenson received the MoH.  I couldn't believe how many people posted up from Ft. Living Room just to bitch about the man's haircut.


----------



## galafinaster (Oct 18, 2013)

I should have left my Friday drinking mouth shut gentlemen. I do apologize much respect as always.


----------



## SpitfireV (Oct 19, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> We need to work on your timing. :-"



That's...what she said?


----------



## 8654Maine (Oct 19, 2013)

Is there an active duty person around who at one time or another did NOT desperately wish to flaunt regs??


----------



## pardus (Oct 19, 2013)

galafinaster said:


> I should have left my Friday drinking mouth shut gentlemen. I do apologize much respect as always.



Bollocks, that's what this page was for.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 19, 2013)

8654Maine said:


> Is there an active duty person around who at one time or another did NOT desperately wish to flaunt regs??


Me.  Regs, regs, and more regs.  In fact, I'm personally responsible for the initiation of the new grooming and tatoo regs, because we didn't have enough regs to begin with.

Oh, and I needed another bullet for my eval.


----------



## pardus (Oct 19, 2013)

We need a double hate button.


----------



## reed11b (Oct 19, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> Me.  Regs, regs, and more regs.  In fact, I'm personally responsible for the initiation of the new grooming and tatoo regs, because we didn't have enough regs to begin with.
> 
> Oh, and I needed another bullet for my eval.


If you have time for satire, you have time to knock out your case study, SIR.
Reed


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 19, 2013)

reed11b said:


> If you have time for satire, you have time to knock out your case study, SIR.
> Reed



What satire?


----------



## Scotth (Oct 19, 2013)

I saw some video of the Capt taken by a National Guard helicopter crew that flew in that day.  The Good Captain has had long hair for some time.

http://www.cbsnews.com/video/watch/?id=50155448n


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 19, 2013)

Scotth said:


> I saw some video of the Capt taken by a National Guard helicopter crew that flew in that day.  The Good Captain has had long hair for some time.
> 
> http://www.cbsnews.com/video/watch/?id=50155448n



See?  You have to stomp that out of them early on in their careers, otherwise their long hair makes them all crazy and valor-y.


----------



## RetPara (Oct 21, 2013)

> Shortly after the ceremony, however, a black helicopter landed and Captain Swenson was whisked away to an undisclosed location in a remote area of Fort Bragg, North Carolina, where he was summarily awarded an honorary Special Forces tab and presented a memo authorizing him relaxed grooming standards “forever” and permission to “put his hands in his pockets any time he damn well pleases.” Captain Swenson was last seen walking into the Pentagon yelling “Get down if ya don’t got it!” in reference to the officers and senior enlisted with out a Medal of Honor who were just standing around when they should have been, as Swenson put it “Fighting the damn war and not worrying about tattoo’s and hair!”



This shit is the best part though......


----------



## ritterk (Oct 21, 2013)

My philosophy is: the longer your hair, the less you care.


----------



## pardus (Oct 21, 2013)

ritterk said:


> My philosophy is: the longer your hair, *the less you care*.



About?


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 21, 2013)

reed11b said:


> If you have time for satire, you have time to knock out your case study, SIR.
> Reed


Did you just hard 'S' him? You did! That was a hard 'S'!


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 21, 2013)

pardus said:


> About?


Uh, how about rules and regulations? An affirmation that you're able to be a team player, to come in for the big win, part of something bigger than yourself? A proud member of tradition and.....

Sorry, that was all the nonsense I could find on the AF Deployed Standards page (this is a real thing).


----------



## pardus (Oct 21, 2013)

amlove21 said:


> Uh, how about rules and regulations? An affirmation that you're able to be a team player, to come in for the big win, part of something bigger than yourself? A proud member of tradition and.....
> 
> Sorry, that was all the nonsense I could find on the AF Deployed Standards page (this is a real thing).



Ah... All the stuff that is routinely trampled at a rate that corresponds with one's promotions? Gotcha!      lol


----------

